
Flick = 1/705600000 Second - dgellow
https://github.com/OculusVR/Flicks
======
dylanjha
An article about that explains some of the details for a layman was posted
yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21633500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21633500)

------
kozak
I can't believe that humanity is getting stuck basically forever with those
1000/1001-division frame rates. Instead of purging this complexity, everyone
seems to be adopting it.

